# Looking for ocean/fishing kayak



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I am looking for a good beginner ocean/fishing kayak. I have been paddling for a couple years but have never fished nor paddled in the ocean. My experience is in Long Island sound where the waves are few and scarce. I have a 10ft Azul Odyssey to trade. I also have a spray skirt to go along with it. It is a very nice Kayak but I am looking for a sit on top.

http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_detail_square.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442597180&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302875131

I live in SE North Carolina but am willing to drive within a couple hours.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

All kinds of brands to choose from. Really comes down to what size you will require (how big are you?) and what preferences you have?

Stability over speed?
Lightweight over storage?
Paddle over peddle?

What are you looking for other that "ocean worthy"?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you paddle well in the Azul and it's fairly stable, you could modify it to be a fishing kayak. There are many SIKs that are used to fish from; all you'd really need is a couple of rod holders and perhaps a fishfinder and you'd be good to go. Pack light, wear a PFD and get out there!


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Thnx for the fast replies. I can try the Azul first and see how I like it. It already has 1 rod holder. I am 5'11 and 165lbs wet. I was concerned about space in the one I have now but I guess I really should try it first.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not sure I would try a SIK on the ocean, especially if having to enter/exit through the surf and especially if you are a novice in terms of ocean yakking. If you flip, you will have a horrible time trying to get it back afloat and emptied out - whereas a SOT is much easier (and still not easy). My personal opinion would be to stay away from a SIK and the ocean - at least until you have a good bit of experience under your belt being out there.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried my Kayak down at Holden yesterday. With the spray skirt it was no problem getting wet from the waves. Then I flipped it to see how hard it would be to recover it. I popped the spray skirt off, flipped the yak back over and it weighed about 400lbs with all the water in it. So it was very difficult to recover from flipping over unless roll it back upright. I am not sure how that will go with rods and equip. That being said, I am going to try to demo some sit on top kayaks to see which one I like.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Would this be a good beginner sit on top/fishing kayak?

http://www.pelicansport.com/index.php?language=en&category=kayaks&nauticalboat=castaway116dlxgreen

I can trade my sit in for it so it won't cost me anything out of pocket.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not a bad starter yak. A buddy of mine has one that he still loans out to visitors.

I like a longer boat; but that's just me.


----------

